# GT LTS 2000 DS Aufbauthread



## zwinki86 (20. Juni 2014)

Servus...

nach langen warten und suchen, habe ich mir endlich einen lang erhofften Traum vom GT LTS erfüllt.

Wie schon im Titel erwähnt soll dieser jetzt nach und nach aufgebaut werden.
Die ersten Teile sind auch Schon vorhanden...

Sram 9.0 SL Naben und Drehgriffschifter in weiß

Bin noch auf der Suche nach den passenden Umwerfer und Schaltwerk in weiß, also wer sowas noch herumliegen hat und los werden will, bitte melden.

Des weiteren habe ich noch eine Magura Menja Federgabel hier herumliegen (bin mir noch nicht sicher ob die in das LTS kommt)



 


Wer Vorschläge zum Aufbau hat, lasst Sie mich hören...


----------



## zwinki86 (28. September 2014)

servus...

bin im moment am überlegen ob das LTS mit einer HS 33 ausstatten soll oder den hinterbau mittels adapter auf scheibenbremse umrüste (adapter von A2Z)...

was sind eure ideen oder anregungen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (28. September 2014)

Auch wenn es sich nicht durchsetzen wird, würde ich eine Scheibenbremse montieren. 

Die HS 33 hat aber im Trockenen auch ordentlich Biss.


----------



## zwinki86 (29. September 2014)

gibt es denn noch andere Adapter als der von a2z


----------



## Kruko (29. September 2014)

Die sauberste Lösung wäre sicherlich ein Hinterbau mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme bzw. mit den passenden Bohrungen für den Betd-Adapter. Alternativ ginge mit etwas Geschick und Mut auch der Universelle von Betd, ist aber momentan nicht lieferbar.

http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=495&Name=GT+Disc+Mounts


----------



## tofu1000 (29. September 2014)

Ich wäre für einen Aufbau mit HS - ob 22 oder 33. Aber ich bin da auch nicht ganz objektiv, da ich einfach überzeugt von der Bremse bin. Diese Fummelei mit den Adaptern (hatte am DS den BETD-Adapter) stellte mich irgendwie nicht zufrieden, gleich recht nicht mit dem A2Z. Wenn Scheibenbremse, dann schon gt-heinis genannte Version mit Originalaufnahme.

Aber wirklich schöner Rahmen!  Nur würde ich nicht noch mehr weiß als die Schaltgruppe verbauen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. September 2014)

Hi,

ich wäre ja auch für die original Lösung mit dem Disc Hinterbau, aus leidvoller Erfahrung hab ich mir aber auch hier umgesehen:

http://www.shop.therapycomponents.c...rake-Conversion-Kit-For-26-MTB-135mm-1001.htm

und die haben auch ne Disc Adapter, allerdings nur universell, da ist das Risiko größer (ganz nach unten scrollen):

http://www.torontocycles.com/Selling/Adapters.html

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben.

VG
peru


----------



## Thias (30. September 2014)

Eine polierte Alugabel würde sicherlich gut aussehen. Bremsen: Magura.


----------



## zwinki86 (19. Oktober 2014)

servus...

hab jetzt bei ebay gesehn, das BETD für das 97 gt lts die schwinge mit Scheibenbremshalterung verkauft...
passt diese auch an mein 98 lts?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-LTS-Seats...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item417c226137


----------



## Kruko (19. Oktober 2014)

Passt. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## zwinki86 (19. Oktober 2014)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwinki86 (19. Oktober 2014)

und wo ist der unterschied zwischen dieser beiden Adapter!?

der eine ist direkt für is aufnahme und bei den anderen brauch ich nochmal einen Adapter!?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Retro-GT-LTS...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item233b364fae

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-LTS-STS-R...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item233b111056


----------



## Kruko (19. Oktober 2014)

Der erste ist für den Hinterbau aus der Auktion. Der 2. ist ein Universaladapter. 

Falls du die Sitzstrebe nimmst, würde ich direkt bei betd den Adapter  mitbestellen. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## zwinki86 (19. Oktober 2014)

alles klar danke...

so die nächsten Anbauten sind auch am Wochenende eingetroffen...

2x Rhyno Lite Felgen
Shimano Pedalen
Crank Brother Iodine 2 Vorbau und Lenker
Fizik Gobi XM Sattel


----------

